# Lifebook-C1110D-Hardwareprobleme: COM, LPT, IRCC,Modem



## formalinum (4. April 2006)

Hallo an alle,
hab einige riesengrosse Problem mit einem bei Ebay ersteigerten FSC Lifebook C1110D.
Windows XP Prof. wurde am 15.3.06 scheinbar neu installiert und an mich am 23.3.06 ausgeliefert. Einiges an Hardware ist nicht verfügbar und wird  nach wie vor vom System nicht erkannt, wie: 
1.) Anschlüsse (COM und LPT), unter System gibt es keinen Eintrag, Windows erkennt keinen Drucker und kein Fax. 
2.) IRA-Schnittstelle ist nicht aufzufinden und lässt sich auch nicht installieren,
3.) Modem Agere AC97 lässt sich nicht installieren, nicht über Setup und nicht über den manuellen Weg.
4.) W-Lan und Realtek-Lan wurden von mitgelieferter Treiber CD installiert und erkannt, melden aber alle 5 Min. ihre Existenz. Ob diese betriebsbereit sind kann ich leider nicht testen.
Alle Treiber wurden neu heruntergeladen und nochmals neu installiert, aber ohne Erfolg. Will nur hoffen das es kein schwerwiegender Fehler/Defekt ist.
Hab den Verkäufer schon angeschrieben, ist der Meinung bei Ihm hätte alles funktioniert.
freue mich über jede Antwort
formalinum


----------



## Caliterra (7. April 2006)

Hast Du auch schon ein Biosupdate durchgeführt? Und wie sieht es aus mit Service Pack und Hotfixes nach SP2?


----------



## formalinum (2. Mai 2006)

Hallo,
des Rätsel Lösung:     alle Funktionen waren im Bios deaktiviert.

Trotzdem vielen Dank für die vielen Antworten und die tollen Vorschläge. Weiter so !!

formalinum


----------

